# Wild Wings hunt in Idaho



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a few pics from a hunt up at Wild Wings in Roberts Idaho. We had a few birds left over, 18 to be exact, but we ended up coming home with 22 Pheasants and 2 Chukars, fun day... a lot of shooting, good work for the pup and a first pheasant hunt for my fiance. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good work. it looks like fun. how old is your setter? what did your woman think of hunting


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

She had a lot of fun. The setter is 3 years old, he is stock from Leigh Perkins of Orvis. He has a heck of a nose too, I really think he'll make an outstanding hunter.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a good time a Setter and a Brittany great taste.

My wife started upland hunting with me just before we were married also. She loves to hunt now it helps that she loves the dogs..... I can hardly get in the uplands without her. 
At least she understands what I get out of it. Does you fiance like the dogs?


Bret


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice catch!!!!! It appears the hunting was good ,too. Thanks for sharring both. :wink:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

did you mean western wings?


----------

